# typing out a new thread wthn comp just shuts down?



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

typing a new thread and right in the middle of it the computer just shuts down with no warning. is there something I could have hit?? is demon possession common in computers. last week had the blue screen of death and a green screen then it worked itself out and it was business as usual. yikes don't really want to have to get a new comp. but, this is not the first time it has just spontaneously shut down.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Demon possession, yes it frequently happens to computers.
lets eliminate software issues first as they are usually the easiest- 
1. download and run ccleaner (the free version) run both the cleaner and the registry tabs - if you need instructions just ask.
2. update and run your virus program
3. download, update and run malwarebytes

then try it for a couple days and let us know if you still have a problem


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

A shutdown like that is not typically software or malware related. More likely there is a hardware issue - power supply would be the place to start looking, but unless there is an obvious blown cap or failed fan, it can be frustrating.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

yes! all of the above! They are evil! Try defragin' is the best/fastest pos. Other than that I'm clueless.Maybe you just ran through your daily allotment of fun!LOL

Wade


----------



## westom (Sep 13, 2009)

okiemom said:


> typing a new thread and right in the middle of it the computer just shuts down with no warning. is there something I could have hit??


Computers have a power controller that decides when a PSU powers on, when it powers off, and even when the CPU can execute. Your power off is determined by that power controller.

You have two choices. Keep replacing power system parts until something works. PSU is only one component of a power system. Or take a full minute to measure voltages on six wires. Then know what is defective before replacing / fixing anything.

Most fear numbers. So most only use the more expensive and often longer method of just replacing parts. Often start by replacing a PSU. Then assume a still remaining problem is solved when a system works for a few days. Choose either of two solutions.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

update... it was the power supply cord. One issue down, computers are evil.:grit:. so how come we can't live without them??? The hold they have on us and the angst they cause when we are without.... now if the reverb on my phone will quit!!!! it is attached to my phone number have tried two phones and they BOTH don it and yes others hear it too, so I'm not crazy. US Cellular is still having problems 7 months later. Grrrrr Thanks All!!!


----------

